# Madagascar



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

New species everywhere in Papua New Guinea's 'lost' volcano


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

When did New Guinea become part of Madagascar?


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

oops....lol i was thinking about Madagascar when i posted it...


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

and i was thinking of this:

The real Madagascar link...lol


----------



## macasus (Jun 7, 2011)

Aren't Mantellas from there?


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

macasus said:


> Aren't Mantellas from there?


Mantellas are endemic to madagascar.


----------

